# Ähnliche Interpreten wie Craig David



## PhoenixEX (18. August 2015)

*Ähnliche Interpreten wie Craig David*

Hey Leute,

der Titel verräat ja eigentlich alles
Ich brauche Songs die ähnlich wie die Lieder von Craig David bsp: Walking Away, 7Days, Hidden Agenda..... sind
Kennt Ihr jemanden, der genauso gute Lieder hat?
Danke
MfG


----------



## Rinkadink (7. September 2015)

*AW: Ähnliche Interpreten wie Craig David*

Hallo. Es tut mir leid, aber es gibt keinen ähnlichen Interpreten wie Craig David. Vielleicht gibt es irgendwann einen, wenn du noch etwas wartest.


----------



## ZobRombie (7. September 2015)

*AW: Ähnliche Interpreten wie Craig David*

Hi, also Spotify schlägt als ähnliche Künstler vor: 

Usher, Ne-Yo, Lemar, Mario Winans, R. Kelly, Eamon, Sisqo, Ray J, Ginuwine und Frankie J

Vielleicht hilft dir das ja irgendwie weiter.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. September 2015)

*AW: Ähnliche Interpreten wie Craig David*

So in der Art:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U-00RjgZzZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

